# Problème calcul congés payés



## Lynette78 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Je pense faire une erreur pour le calcul de mes congés payés. Je suis en année complète.
de septembre 2021 à aout 2022  :  j'ai pris du 20 au 24 décembre 2021 ( 5 jours)
du 2 au 6 mai inclus (5 jours) du1er au 19 aout 2022 (14 jours)
absence le 6 octobre 2021 et absence le 13 octobre posés en congé payés. Sachant que j 'ai calculé en jours ouvrés dois je déduire une journée sur le salaire fin aout sachant que le contrat se termine le 31 aout .
Merci à toutes pour votre aide et bon dimanche.


----------



## isa19 (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 votre contrat a commencé  le 1er septembre 21 ? donc de septembre 21  à mai 2022 vous deviez être en congés sans solde .
on acquière 2.5j/mois entier. Donc au  31 mai 22 vous avez acquis (9x2.5  = 23cp)  Les cp se calculent du 1er juin au 31 mai . Donc les cp acquis du 1er septembre 21 au 31 mai 2022 se prennent à partir du 1er juin 2022. Normalement  votre mensualisation de décembre 21 et mai 22 devaient être imputés de vos congés sans solde), ceux d'aout 22 puisent dans vote nombre de cp acquis au 31 mai  2022.
En fin de contrat on compte le reste des  cp acquis (du 1/6/21 au 31/05/22)  et les cp en acquisition (du 1/6/22 à aout 22)
A voir avec les collègues


----------



## Lynette78 (28 Août 2022)

Rebonjour Isa 19
En fait non le contrat a commencé en octobre 2019 merci beaucoup pour la réponse


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Donc tu dois faire le point sur chaque période de référence 

De octobre 2019 au 31 mai 2020
Du 1er juin 2020 au 31 mai 2021 
Du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022 
Du 1er juin 2022 au 31 août 2022 

Normalement au 31 mai 2022 tu as acquis tes 30 jours ouvrables de cp 

Tu as pris sur la dernière année de référence 
Du lundi 2 au samedi 21 aout 2022 (18 jours ouvrables )

Les congés payés se décomptent en jours ouvrables 
Soit du lundi au samedi 
1 semaine = 6 jours

Ton iccp pour la dernière période est de 12 jours ouvrables

P'us les CP acquis sur juin juillet et août soit 8 jours ouvrables 

Cela te fait 20 jours d'iccp

Comment à tu procédé pour les CP pris non acquis des le début du contrat 
Les a tu retiré de ton salaire ou prit par anticipation ?


----------



## Lynette78 (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour assmatzam
effectivement , j avais pris par anticipation.
c'est la dernière année qui me pose souci
 Je crois que je dois déduire une journée.
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Alors il faut quetu calcules 
Tes cp pris 
Tes cp acquis
Le solde sera ton iccp 

Indique tes dates de vacances depuis le début du contrat et je te dirai exactement le nombre de jours ouvrables


----------



## Lynette78 (30 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup assmatzam
Je fais cela dans la journée 
Belle journée à toutes


----------



## Lynette78 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes . Je pensais mon problème de congés payés résolu mais en fait non. Un parent vient de me verser une grosse somme d'argent correspond à l'ICCP mais j'ai pourtant pris tous mes congés et je ne veux en aucun cas accepter de l'argent qui ne m'est pas dû. je vous mets mes congés depuis le début de ce contrat . Début contrat 1 er octobre 2019 . fin de contrat 31 Aout 2022. Voici mes congés comme suit 
*octobre 2019 à mai 2020* - du 23 au 18 décembre 2019 et du 27 avril au 02 mai 2020.
*1er juin 2020 au 31 mai 2021* - du 03 aout au 22 aout 2020 , le 06 novembre 2020, du 21 au 26 decembre 2020 et du 26 au 31 avril 2021
*Du 01 juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022* - du 02 Aout au 21 Aout 2021, du 20 au 25 décembre 2021 et du 2 au 06 mai 2022, le 06 octobre et le 13 octobre 2021 deux journées posées pour évènements familiaux.
*01 juin 2022 au 31 aout 2022* du 01 Aout au 20 Aout 2022.
J'avais déduit une journée en aout 2022 de congés.
Merci à toutes celles qui pourront m'aider car je me sens mal vis à vis de ces parents.  Sur le simulateur de pajemploi, il etait noté qu 'ils me devaient une certaine somme  qu 'ils m'ont donc virée sur le compte bancaire. J'aimerais savoir si cela est fondé ou non.
Merci à toutes et belle soirée.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Septembre 2022)

Début contrat 1 er octobre 2019 . 
fin de contrat 31 Aout 2022. 

Les congés Pris
du 23 au 28 décembre 2019
= 5 jours car 1 férié 

du 27 avril au 02 mai 2020.
= 5 jours car 1 férié 

du 03 aout au 22 aout 2020 
= 17 jours car 1 férié 

du 21 au 26 decembre 2020 
= 5 jours car 1 férié 

du 26 au 1er mai 2021
= 5 jours car 1 férié 

du 02 Aout au 21 Aout 2021
= 18 jours  

du 20 au 25 décembre 2021 
= 5 jours car 1 férié 

du 2 au 7 mai 2022
= 6 jours 

le 06 octobre et le 13 octobre 2021 deux journées posées pour évènements familiaux.

du 01 Aout au 20 Aout 2022.
= 17 jours car 1 férié 

*Total des jours ouvrables pris*
= 85 jours ouvrables 

J'avais déduit une journée en aout 2022 de congés.

*Total des jours ouvrables acquis
= 88 jours *

Du 1er octobre 2019 au 31 mai 2020
= 20 jours ouvrables 

Du 1er juin 2020 au 31 mai 2021
= 30 jours ouvrables 

Du 1er juin 2021 au 31 mai 2022
= 30 jours ouvrables 

Du 1er juin 2022 au 31 août 2022
8 jours ouvrables 

*Iccp de fin de contrat *
= 3 jours ouvrables


----------



## Lynette78 (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Assmatzam pour les calculs . 
Je suis beaucoup plus sereine 
Bonne soirée à vous .


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

non azmatzam
"
Les congés Pris
du 23 au 28 décembre 2019
= 5 jours car 1 férié"
non 6 jours car cp non acquis


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement Attention pour les pris pris par anticipation.
seul octobre et novembre sont pris en compte pour l'acquisition des cp car cela se fait à mois échu.
D'où l'intérêt de maitriser l'acquisition des jours par anticipation.
La loi est claire on ne peut prendre plus de jours acquis par anticipation.
Ce qui implique des congés sans solde


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Début de contrat au 1 er octobre 2019 Au 30 novembre nous avons 5 jours en cours d'acquisition pris par anticipation 

Les congés Pris
du 23 au 28 décembre 2019
= 5 jours car 1 férié


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Septembre 2022)

En aout 2020 tous les cp n'était pas acquis non plus donc congés sans solde et on n'acquière pas de cp sur des congés sans solde.
poser par anticipation implique une bonne compréhension du mécanisme d'acquisition, de la pose des jours de CP et d'être rigoureuse dans les calculs contrairement à ce que croit souvent certaine collègue.


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

pour bénéficier de la pose des cp anticipé il faut que ce soit noté au contrat.. là vu la maîtrise je doute que ce soit le cas


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Septembre 2022)

Pour mois elle avait 11,5 jours acquis en aout 2020 sur les 18 posés
ce qui implique des congés sans solde une semaines


----------



## kikine (30 Septembre 2022)

soit 11 jours car là tu ne peux ni arrondir, ni poser le ,5
du coup le 15/08 tombe dans les non acquis


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Début contrat 1 er octobre 2019 .

Au 30 novembre 5 jours acquis
du 23 au 28 décembre 2019
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Au 30 mars 10 jours acquis
du 27 avril au 02 mai 2020.
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Reste 5 jours ouvrables

Au 31 Juillet 10 jours acquis
Solde 15 jours ouvrables acquis

du 03 aout au 22 aout 2020
= 17 jours car 1 férié dans les acquis

Solde -2 jours
Au 30 novembre 10 jours  acquis
Solde 8 jours ouvrables

du 21 au 26 decembre 2020
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 3 jours
Au 30 avril 12,5 jours ouvrables
Solde 15,5 jours ouvrables

du 26 au 1er mai 2021
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 10,5 jours
Au 31 juillet 7 5 jours ouvrables
Solde 18 jours

du 02 Aout au 21 Aout 2021
= 18 jours acquis

Solde 0
Au 30 novembre 10 jours ouvrables
Solde 10 jours

du 20 au 25 décembre 2021
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 5 jours
Au 30 avril 13 jours ouvrables acquis
Solde 18 jours

du 2 au 7 mai 2022
= 6 jours

Solde 12 jours
Au 31 juillet 8 jours ouvrables
Solde 20 jours ouvrables

du 01 Aout au 20 Aout 2022.
= 17 jours car 1 férié

Solde 3 jours
Au 31 août 3 jours ouvrables 
Solde 6 jours ouvrables

- 3 jours pris en perlé
Solde 3 jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Début contrat 1 er octobre 2019

*Au 30 novembre *5 jours acquis
du 23 au 28 décembre 2019
=  5 jours car 1 férié

*Au 30 mars* 10 jours acquis
du 27 avril au 02 mai 2020.
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Reste 5 jours ouvrables

*Au 31 Juillet* 10 jours acquis
Solde 15 jours ouvrables 
Du 03 aout au 22 aout 2020
= 17 jours car 1 férié dans les acquis

Solde -2 jours

*Au 30 novembre* 10 jours  acquis

Solde 8 jours 

du 21 au 26 decembre 2020
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 3 jours

*Au 30 avril* 12,5 jours ouvrables
Solde 15,5 jours ouvrables
du 26 au 1er mai 2021
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 10,5 jours

*Au 31 juillet* 7,5 jours ouvrables
Solde 18 jours
 Du 02 Aout au 21 Aout 2021
= 18 jours acquis

Solde 0

*Au 30 novembre* 10 jours ouvrables
Solde 10 jours
 Du 20 au 25 décembre 2021
= 5 jours car 1 férié

Solde 5 jours

*Au 30 avril *12,5 jours ouvrables 
Solde 17,5 jours
 Du 2 au 7 mai 2022
= 6 jours

Solde 11,5 jours

*Au 31 juillet* 7,5 jours ouvrables
Solde 19  jours ouvrables
 Du 01 Aout au 20 Aout 2022.
= 17 jours car 1 férié

Solde 2  jours

*Au 31 août *2,5 jours ouvrables
Solde 4,5 arrondi à 5 jours ouvrables

- 3 jours pris en perlé
Solde 2 jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## Pioupiou (30 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un doute pour décembre car le 25 décembre 2019 est le mercredi et en ayant 5 jours acquis le 25 est bien acquis puisque c'est le 3ème jours
comme quoi on peut se tromper même avec l'expérience.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

La ou ça n'est pas bon dans la pose par anticipation c'est en Août 2020
Il y a eu deux jours en plus de pris par rapport aux jours acquis


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

On ne peut jamais prendre plus de jours que ceux qui sont en cours d'acquisition


----------



## Lynette78 (30 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup à toutes et bon week end .


----------

